

Matt Mullenweg: Simplification ahead for WordPress - iProject
http://paidcontent.org/2012/06/03/video-matt-mullenweg-tells-former-rival-anil-dash-whats-ahead-for-wordpress/

======
BryanB55
I love wordpress and using it for a CMS. I never thought it needed to be
simpler, I always thought that was one thing they did really well... But maybe
thats just because I've been using it for many years now.

------
brlewis
Blogging with a simpler interface...isn't that Tumblr? Is it late for
Wordpress to think about going in this direction? (I read the article but
didn't watch the 20-minute video.)

~~~
mmuro
Matt has said that Tumblr and WordPress can happily co-exist together. One
doesn't have to replace the other.

The simplification he's talking about is just a UI decision, not a technical
limitation.

